# Looking for Fountaine Pajot Antigua owners



## aquaslav (May 12, 2011)

I have just bought another catamaran, an F-P Antigua 37 foot cat and would like to correspond with other owners...there are many things I need to learn about this boat!!! It has 2 Yanmar 2GM20FC diesels, was launched in '93 and was sailed to Australia from Canada - Cheers, GreenFlash


----------



## hitec1 (Oct 20, 2006)

I own and live aboard the Fountaine Pajot Tobago. We love At...Last and I'd be glad to answer any questions I can.


----------

